# When should I upgrade tank????



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

I know my setup is quite weak right now for my red bellies, but I didn't expect them to grow as fast as they did. I have a 10 gallon tank with 2 3 inchers in it. I feed them beefheart and bloodworms, and I guess that is why they bulked up so fast. I want to get a 55 gallon but don't have the funds right now, and I wanted to know when it would become vital that I would have to upgrade or it would hurt the fish??? ???


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

you'll need to upgrade immediately or you'll end up with only one p.
wes


----------



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> you'll need to upgrade immediately or you'll end up with only one p.
> wes


Why will I end up with only one???


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

I'd say NOW would be a good time  They are pretty cramped right now. Worst case, just get a 20-29G for now (~$20-$40), make a temporary hood ($5 home depot, and you can have them cut it and ad an accommodation for your current hood in it if you dont have the tools), and if you need more filtration whisper 10s are cheap (~$15). Pain in the rear, I know, but should buy you some time until you can get the tank you want.....and more Ps :rockin:

Or, start sifting your local classifieds for a good deal on a proper set up.


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

hmmmm, edit still wont work for me, but they may become aggressive being so cramped. I had a similar situation for a bit. But, those two got along well and liked to....er......cuddle ??? .

And the home deopt hood will probably be more like $2. $3 after cuts.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"Why will I end up with only one??? "

Because P's are cannibals.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

2 is not a good number. one will run the show and eventually kill the other one no matter what size tank they're in. unless you get lucky. i'd get a 5o long and add 2 more p's.
wes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

50g tank is what i meant


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

theres no point wasting money on a 29g now then getting a bigger one just go and grab a 55g or a 40g they will grow bigger and be happy


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

you need at least three piranhas so no fighting will occur

rule of thumb is 1 piranha per 20 gallons


----------



## Pacu Man (Jan 29, 2003)

I used to have 3 in a 55 gal they did fine, the rbp's have a growth spirt till about 6-8 inches then it starts to slow down so a temperary tank of about 25- 35 gal for your two would be good, and i also recommend more p's as not only is it less likly to each each other but there less skitish in numbers, but for your two just keep them well fed and see about getting a larger tank ASAP.


----------

